# The First Two Days And Nights



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Not the driveway!! "The Wife" and I went up to our favorite campground with the Outback for the first time this last weekend. Even though we usually take our dirt bikes, we decided not to this time, we still had a great weekend.
The Outback function perfectly and was a joy to just sit in and look at all of the amenities at our disposal. The view out the window wasn't half bad either!
We really love the outdoor cook station and give a "high five" to who ever started that idea. It was nice to turn the heat on while still laying in the bed Saturday morning too...............we had know idea what we were missing!
This campground is called Northfork in the Gifford Pinchot NF and is located just about exactly 100 miles from our driveway. This August we are spending a week just up the road 5 more miles at Adams Fork Campground.
We are looking forward to an extended camping season now a trying out some other places to camp.

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats Scott, most of the areas in the Gifford Pinchot forrest are wonderful, Sounds like you had a good trip out. Once we get the NW Outback gathering set I hope you can make it.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

What dirt bikes do you have?


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

We sure like the GPNF, it has much of what we like to do when camping. Lots of trails to ride up there and just about as good a mix from easy to difficult so everybody is happy.

As for dirt bikes my wife rides a Yamaha TTR 125LE and I passed on my XR 650R to our son. I am now riding a WR 250 with the magic button!! We ride street bikes when we are not geared up for camping. In fact one year we hauled the street bikes up to the same campground so we could ride dirt bikes but ride the street bikes up to Windy Ridge on the same trip, that was pretty cool!

Scott


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

That sounds really cool. I've got an XR 250R but have never taken it camping. No one else in my family rides, and when we're camping, everyone goes or no one goes. So no bike.









Maybe I can organize a camping trip with some of my riding buddies.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

You bet!! We usually camp with a "wheeler" crowd. Used to be that we always camped at the Oregon dunes 6-7 times a year and that was always wheeler oriented. It really is a great family thing to do you know.

Scott


----------



## ER_traveler (Jul 22, 2004)

hey all,
We just got our 26RS, and will be headed out for our first trip. We're thinking of going to Takhlakh Lake in the Gifford Pinchot. We live in Battle Ground WA so we won't be too far away. Has anyone ever been to this campground? Any tips would be appreciated! I love this site, I've learned alot so far! Joanne


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Joanne I don't know about it, but please do let us know how it goes for you. Always looking for new CGs to visit!

FYI some of us are trying to put together an Outbackers Fall Rally, a chance to meet face to face, have some BBQ and swap mod ideas. If you have any interest please drop by this thread and let us know which dates would work for you. Having been at several PopUp/Hybrid rally's and some camping clubs the first meet can be nervous for some since we're all so unknown on the boards, but at the same time it can be a lot of fun... I hope you'll consider joining us.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Joanne,
The lake you are talking about is beautiful. Have you been up there before? We have driven up there last year while camping at Northfork campground and I think there is a bit of gravel road to drive. There are also some fairly steep climbs involved as well. Is this the same place you are talking about?

Scott


----------

